# Coped well with 2ww so far... but now I'm getting anxious!



## nailz79 (May 25, 2010)

I posted a few days ago that I was worried that I wasnt feeling anything but now I wonder if I am!

I am currently 9dp3dt with 2 hitch hikers on board.  Last week I did have a few cramps and put it down to the ET and EC and generally being pulled about.  Last night I woke up feeling like AF had arrived but it was (sorry for TMI!) large amount of white creamy discharge which has continuedd through the day.  Today I also seem to have done nothing but run to the loo!  (.)(.) have been sore for a few days now but has eased off a bit.  i know loads of these symptoms can be, and probably are, due to the progesterone gel but is this normal and could it mean that things have worked?  dh and I would like to book a holiday for next two weeks but have to really wait and see if it has all worked as if not would have to pay for another treatment.  SHould I do a test?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

HI there

As you say your symptoms could well be down to the progesterone support.

Here's just a few of the side effects/symptoms of progesterone support (and progesterone released following natural ovulation):

headache 
breast tenderness or pain 
upset stomach and/or vomiting 
diarrhea and/or constipation
bloatedness
windiness
urinary problems eg frequent peeing
tiredness 
muscle, joint, or bone pain 
mood swings/irritability/excessive worrying 
sneezing/coughing/runny nose 
vaginal discharge/increase in cervical mucus
PMS like symptoms


The creamy CM is definitely due to the progesterone and is completely normal.  Your CM changes throughout your cycle due to varying levels of hormones, higher oestrogen before ovulation, higher progesterone after.  Since you're being prescribed progesterone support due to IVF you may notice you have a little more than usual.

As for testing at 9dp3dt, personally I think this is far too early.  Your embies would be 12 days old today and implantation can happen up until they're around 12 days old.  Only once there's a good amount of HCG hormone released from the embies will a peestick be able to detect it.  Also, the HCG trigger injection you have before EC is basically same hormone as released from embryo and can cause pg like symptoms and also cause false positive results on peesticks if you test too early...it can stay in your body for up to 14 days.

The reason clinics advise an official test day is because you're more likely to get an accurate result at this stage.  I would hold off testing until the day your clinic have recommended....9dp3dt is a bit too early.

Good luck
Natasha


----------

